# Free Book Finds (August 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the July 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This week's free audiobook pairing from SYNC @ http://www.audiobooksync.com/free-sync-downloads/:
Death Cloud, by Andrew Lane, Read by Dan Weyman

Two dead bodies. One unforgettable hero. A teenaged Sherlock solves his first murder mystery . . . and the legend begins.

and

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, by Arthur Conan Doyle
Read by Ralph Cosham

A brilliant London-based "consulting detective," the immortal Sherlock Holmes is famous for his intellectual prowess and renowned for his skillful use of astute observation, deductive reasoning, and inference to solve difficult cases.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, you can pick up 11 free books if you sign up at Diane Capri's contact page for her e-newsletter. You'll get an email with coupon codes for a "basket of summer reads". The books come from Smashwords. (Note: When I signed up for the email list my confirmation email went to my spam folder, I had to go and look for it.) Codes expire on Aug 15. http://dianecapri.com/contact/


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today: Dance of the Winnebagos (Jackrabbit Junction Humorous Mystery Series #1)



romantic comedy/
mystery​


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

The Scribe's Journey, Part 1, 2, 3 is free right now on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Scribes-Journey-Setting-ebook/dp/B005V6BQSS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375625651&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Scribe%27s+Journey

Medieval Fantasy type story. Enjoyable dialogue.

"Bright, inquisitive, eager to explore the secrets that words could hold, Sama was happy in his new life as apprentice scribe in a small village of little consequence. His talents had earned him the respect of his master and the grudging admiration of his peers, he had books beyond counting at his fingertips, and he enjoyed his work.

But a knock at the door signals the end of the peaceful life he was just learning to love. Who is the strange young girl with the scarred face? Why does the King's Guard pursue her with a tenacity usually reserved for only the most dangerous criminals? What secrets lie within the writings she carries, secrets that have sent her fleeing across countless miles with the wrath of the King himself following behind?

Sama, always eager to explore secrets, is about to find out just how deep some secrets run, and how dangerous they can be."


----------



## wrighty123 (Aug 5, 2013)

doing some work for a history dissertation and came across this free 'western' set in the Boer War. actually pretty good, and i'd definitely recommend a read!  a pretty different take on what is a saturated non-fiction genre and has been made into a great fiction!

'Zachariah: The Boar War' by Malcolm Colley

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zachariah-The-Boer-Diamond-ebook/dp/B00EBGQEXQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1375710917&sr=1-1&keywords=Zachariah


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

Nancy Hill's Book of Fools is available free on Amazon Kindle from August 7th - 11th.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Book-Fools-Nancy-Hill/dp/1482564041/

From Amazon Kindle:

Fools have been with us for centuries. Over 2,000 years ago, jester figures flourished in Chinese dynasties. They have appeared throughout Africa, India, the Middle East, Asia, and Europe, finding particular popularity in England. Photographer Nancy Hill gives fools a new life within the pages of this book, where they await a chance to entertain, enlighten, or enchant you. Here you'll find fools in love, fools in politics, fools in religion, fools for animals, fools of all ages, and the inner fool.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

A successful defence attorney at times will obtain the acquittal of guilty parties -- even murderers. They learn all the tricks of the trade -- what works, what doesn't work. So, what would happen if a client were to ask for advice in order to commit 'the perfect murder' -- in this case being one that a prosecutor would find most difficulty in gaining a conviction?

In John Corral's short story, "In Defense of Murder", a successful attorney gets asked just that question.

Free today and tomorrow, (August 7th & 8th) a book of short stories about lawyers: Prosecution Misconduct

​


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Three free "Signature Classics" from Audible:

The Adventures of Huck Finn, read by Elijah Wood - http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B0040J17CW
Heart of Darkness, read by Kenneth Branagh - http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B004AFXAZS
Gulliver's Travels, read by David Hyde Pierce - http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B004DJAP0Y

I just finished listening to Huck Finn, he did an amazing job. I'd picked up all 3 last fall free when Whispersync was introduced. You don't have to have an Audible membership to buy Audible books, you can just pick them up individually.


----------



## Germanio (Jul 15, 2013)

Please, don't laugh too hard at the horror of this title.  But, yesterday I downloaded a kindle book called "Have you spanked your wife today?"  and it was free and I laughed so hard at it.  I guess he is a comedian.


----------



## Knycolelee (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Starfire-Angels-Angel-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002JVY7B6/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_3511261011_6?tag=freejavadevew-20

Starfire Angels (Starfire Angels: Dark Angel Chronicles Book 1)

2011 EPIC Ebook Award Finalist

They've been coming here for thousands of years, using Earth as a sanctuary to escape threats from their own kind. Mankind knows them as angels, and one of them left a child upon her death to be raised as a human.

Raea is now a high school senior and her life as a human is about to end. The crystal shard she bears is not a pretty pendant; it's a collective of powerful entities who chose her as their Keeper, a protector of one of the four shards that power a machine capable of destroying whole worlds. Those who desire the Starfire's power have sent an agent to find her, but she's too busy evading a nosy reporter ready to exploit her secret and dating a hot new foreign student to notice. Nevermind learning what she really is.

Only one person on Earth can help her, the last person she ever expected. But he's not from Earth. Life as a human would be so much easier.[/img]2011 EPIC Ebook Award Finalist


----------



## Knycolelee (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Forgetting-Tabitha-Story-Orphan-ebook/dp/B00E4W4984/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_157059011_10?tag=freejavadevew-20

Forgetting Tabitha the Story of an Orphan Train Rider

Raised on a farm outside of West Chester County, Tabitha Salt, the daughter of Irish immigrants, leads a sheltered existence. When tragedy strikes the family, the ten year old and her mother are forced to move to the notorious Five Points District in New York City. Known for its brothels, gangs, gambling halls, corrupt politicians, and thieves, the Five Points is a chaotic slum. The women find work as laundresses, struggling every day to survive in their squalid living conditions.
When tragedy strikes again, Tabitha finds herself on the streets of New York City, alone. Summoning her courage and willing her legs that are numb with fear and grief to move, she takes to a life on the streets. Stealing food and running from the law, Tabitha dreams of the future.
During this time the Sisters of Charity were plucking orphans off the streets with promises of a new life. Children were told to forget their pasts, including their religious beliefs, families, and names. They were to become Christian and were given new identities, only then could they board the orphan trains. The orphan trains carried the destitute children out west in search of new homes. Siblings were often ripped apart and many didn't find homes but became indentured workers in exchange for room and board.
The looming decision would alter her life course; boarding the train meant leaving everything and everyone she knew behind. Vulnerable and afraid she made her decision.
The story is a true to life chronicle reflecting the saga of hundreds of thousands of homeless or neglected children who were placed on orphan trains from 1854 to 1929. The orphan train movement led to numerous reforms having to do with welfare and child labor laws. Many people believe it is the origin of modern foster care.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost forgot to post this week's free audiobooks from SYNC. Get 'em quick - the next pair posts on Thursday.
http://www.audiobooksync.com/
*Enchanted* by Alethea Kontis
In a charming, humorous tumble of fairy tales blended into one novel, Sunday Woodcutter kisses an enchanted frog which then transforms back into the crown prince of Arilland-a man Sunday's family despises.
and
*Through the Looking Glass and What Alice Found There* by Lewis Carroll
In this sequel to Alice in Wonderland, Alice journeys through a mirror to a strange and wonderful world where curious adventures await her.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

FREE on FRIDAY 8-16-13

"ELSIE - ADVENTURES OF AN ARIZONA SCHOOLTEACHER 1913-1916" - historical memoir (nonfiction)



I've read this memoir and highly recommend it. Written by Elsie's granddaughter. Fascinating insight into the adventurous and challenging life on the Arizona frontier.

#154 Kindle books. #1 Memoirs Educators- from diary/letters and more. Over 230 Amazon reviews.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001GIPRGC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?qid=1377317078

The Story the Soldiers Wouldn't Tell: Sex in the Civil War is free right now back to $9.99. Stackpole is a major publisher of military history, so this is not a book of smut, though I gather that the author writes with a sense of humor. Stackpole also has a guide to Civil War historical sites in Pennsylvania that is currently free. Free books from Stackpole don't last long, so grab 'em if you want them!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## STSEBRBB (Aug 28, 2013)

*HERE'S ANOTHER FREE BOOK GUYS..*​
To Kill a Mockingbird: Summary & Study Guide -- Nelle Harper Lee


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Some Kind of Wonderful* by Barbara Freethy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

A novella - 51 pages.

"Sifting through the squalor of his late brother's estate, Garth Colby finds one thing of real value: an early nineteenth century Daguerreotype, remarkably preserved, depicting a street in Paris. This find represents an unexpected fortune which promises to make Garth and his wife Farah wealthy, however, neither Garth nor Farah are aware of this Daguerreotype's sordid, and violent, history or of the uncanny power it asserts over its owners."


----------



## mcalvani (Jul 9, 2011)

Staring today August 31st to September 2nd, Dora Machado's award-winning fantasy trilogy will be free on the Kindle store.

Here are the links to the 3 books:

http://www.amazon.com/Stonewiser-Heart-Stone-ebook/dp/B001F7ATEO/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1377945446&sr=8-1&keywords=Stonewiser%3A+The+Heart+of+the+Stone

http://www.amazon.com/Stonewiser-The-Call-Stone-ebook/dp/B0047DWZTU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377945524&sr=8-1&keywords=Stonewiser%3A+The+Call+of+the+Stone

http://www.amazon.com/Stonewiser-Lament-Stone-ebook/dp/B0051H6SUI/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1377945631&sr=8-1&keywords=Stonewiser%3A+The+Lament+of+the+Stone

Happy reading!


----------

